# Help buying DSLR within 40k



## tejjammy (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi,
I've decided to buy a DSLR to replace my existing bridge camera. Please suggest me a good DSLR within 40k. It should have video recording capability. My main area of interest would be landscapes, buildings and occasionally animals from close range.
Thanx


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 19, 2012)

u have 3 choices 

Nikon D3100 + 18-55+55-300 which will cost 3k above ur budget

If u r ready to get zoom lens later then

Nikon D5100 +18-55 +55-300 +12k more
canon 550D + 18-55 + 55-250 +8k more


----------



## tejjammy (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanx for the suggestions. I'm thinking of buying 18-105 lens as of now. Also both D5100 and D3200 are similarly priced but D3200 has slightly better reviews. So which should I go for? Newer model or a time tested one?
Thanx!

Ps: I heard that D5100 will get an update soon. Is it worth waiting?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 21, 2012)

even if u buy a 18-105 lens then it wont fit in ur 40k budget with D5100

I would recommend u to go for d5100 rather than d3200....D5100 have better features then D3200

D5100+18-105 will be around 45k


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 21, 2012)

CANON EOS 550D DSLR CAMERA with 18-55 LENS can be a good choice:
CANON EOS 550D DSLR CAMERA18-55 IS LENS 4-GB EOS CARRYING CASE 0% EMI 8700/- PM | eBay


----------



## sudeepht (Aug 21, 2012)

I think it also makes sense to consider mirrorless cameras such as the Nikon J1. They are much less bulky and image quality is very good as well.


----------



## tejjammy (Aug 22, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> even if u buy a 18-105 lens then it wont fit in ur 40k budget with D5100
> 
> I would recommend u to go for d5100 rather than d3200....D5100 have better features then D3200
> 
> D5100+18-105 will be around 45k



What additional features does D5100 have over D3200? One i know is that the screen can be articulated. I don't know if that would be really helpful. Also  what about D5200? Any ideas about its release?



ravi_9793 said:


> CANON EOS 550D DSLR CAMERA with 18-55 LENS can be a good choice:
> CANON EOS 550D DSLR CAMERA18-55 IS LENS 4-GB EOS CARRYING CASE 0% EMI 8700/- PM | eBay



Thanx,but I'm not comfortable buying from ebay. Moreover, D550 doesn't have as many features as the Nikon cams.


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 22, 2012)

tejjammy said:


> Moreover, D550 doesn't have as many features as the Nikon cams.



is it?

i have thought to buy Canon 550d...

R u sure?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 22, 2012)

strangely other than articulated screen , time lapse mode,bracketing option , some fancy modes and better grip I couldnt find any advantage of D5100 on D3200...but still I recommend D5100 on D3200

And no its not true that 550D lacks any feature...


----------



## niravlunavia (Aug 25, 2012)

*Need Help buying DSLR within 40k*

Hi all, 

I want to buy my first DSLR, till last 2 years i have been using P&S Canon SX210IS and have been experimenting with some manual settings. My usage will portrait, night/low light and nature photography.

I have sorted Nikon D5100 D3200 and Canon 600D. please advice whcich one to go for ? also please tell me how much difference does it make, as i have heard that nikon cameras (Above mentioned) do not have built in auto-focus motor and IS?

Also shoud i buy combo of multiple OR first begin with kit lens and then proceed further.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 26, 2012)

@nirav ....I would suggest you to open your own thread...i can answer your doubts there


----------

